
Sanctuary: A Decentralized, Borderless Utopia - cryptoz
http://n-o-d-e.net/post/104515357071/sanctuary-a-decentralized-borderless-utopia
======
cdvonstinkpot
Seems this would be a cool MaidSafe app to write.

